# "This is Jim Rockford.  At the tone, leave your name and message...I'll get back to you".



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm still watching the series every day.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2015)

Hope they start rerunning it here.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2015)

One of my favorites. Not running here right now. Everywhere I look, Bonanza is on.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2015)

First know *E*lectronic* mail*!!!
.


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2015)

I think it was Buddy Ebsen that once said, "There are no stars in Hollywood, only commodities". I think he was probably right.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> First know *E*lectronic* mail*!!!
> .
> View attachment 20436


I think Wire was his first name.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)

*


Jim Rockford*
http://www.thrillingdetective.com/rockford.html


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)

More messages, Jimbo!


----------



## Linda (Aug 28, 2015)

I really liked the Rockford Files.  I thought Paladin was good, back in the day, but saw one recently and didn't care for it at all.


----------

